# E-Cigarette Industry Plans to Make Critics Pay for Misleading Health Claims



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

In an effort to put an end to the scaremongering campaign carried out by e-cigarette opponents, be they public health authorities, scientists or politicians, an industry group called The Smoke Free Alternatives Trade Association (SFATA) is raising money to fight misleading health concerns about the safety of vaping in court.

At a fundraising event called ” The Line in the Sand” held in California, on February 9th, SFATA managed to raise $110,000 in a matter of hours. The event was hailed as the most successful fundraiser in the history of the e-cigarette industry, but with more such meetings scheduled in the near future, it was only the beginning of a long-term campaign designed to fund upcoming legal battles with e-cigarette naysayers making unsubstantiated claims about their effects on health. Stefan Didak, co-President of the Northern California SFATA, told Mirror Online that this new industry initiative was provoked by the constant “disinformation campaigns” carried out by scientists and health authorities and propagated by mainstream media to strike fear in the hearts of e-cigarette users and brainwash the general public. “Several state funded tobacco control coalitions have taken their approach too far and crossed a few lines that we are going to have examined by lawyers,” Didak said. “Misleading arguments can and will end up in court in front of a judge.” 

The money raised at these meetings will apparently also be used to fund objective studies on the effects of electronic cigarettes and gain political support for the industry. “The only way to combat influence over public opinion would be to present the facts… combined with political pressure through lobbyists,” Stefan Didak explained. “To top it all off [there will be] some specific litigation against the worst offenders who knowingly engaged in publishing misleading information.” The online vaping community has been very actively trying to combat all these misleading stories in the media, but blogs and forums can only do so much against a constant barrage of misinformation and accusations. 

Then there is the issue of negative research popularity, a theory confirmed by Professor Robert West, from University College London’s Department of Epidemiology and Public Health, who claims that authors of positive research on electronic cigarettes often have a tough time getting their works published. “Bad studies on e-cigarettes are easy to do and easy to get into top journals, which are hungry for publicity,” West said. “Good studies are hard to do and are difficult to get into top journals if they do not lead to scare stories.” 

Truth be told, conspiracy theories about Big Tobacco and Big Pharma investing heavily in negative e-cigarette studies have been circulating in the vaping community for a while now, and Dr. West’s claims tend to confirm their veridity. - See more at: http://vaperanks.com/e-cigarette-in...isleading-health-claims/#sthash.qYKQN0hf.dpuf


Source - http://vaperanks.com/e-cigarette-industry-plans-to-make-critics-pay-for-misleading-health-claims/

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

thank you for this. There are too many articles on this site linking to bad publicity. I would like to see our members linking to pro vaping articles and causes instead of promoting the negative articles that I have seen floating around. Members can we focus on positive articles like this instead of the doom and gloom that I see too much of. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/15)

Sprint said:


> thank you for this. There are too many articles on this site linking to bad publicity. I would like to see our members linking to pro vaping articles and causes instead of promoting the negative articles Tha I have seen floating around. Members can we focus on positive articles like this instead of the doom and gloom Tha I see too much of. Thank you


Pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (17/2/15)

This is truly awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

@Arthster I love your avatar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Great news!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/15)

Great find @Stroodlepuff , thank you.



Sprint said:


> thank you for this. There are too many articles on this site linking to bad publicity. I would like to see our members linking to pro vaping articles and causes instead of promoting the negative articles that I have seen floating around. Members can we focus on positive articles like this instead of the doom and gloom that I see too much of. Thank you




I agree with the sentiment you have but there are really only a few pro-vape articles published and (I think) only one proper study ever done, so content is still few and far between, of which, our research super hero, @Alex and others, have already posted most of the pro-vape articles. I also think this year we will continue to see more propaganda than pro-vape articles, which sucks but more likely than not.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (17/2/15)

Sprint said:


> @Arthster I love your avatar



Thanks Brother


----------



## Alex (17/2/15)

Sprint said:


> thank you for this. There are too many articles on this site linking to bad publicity. I would like to see our members linking to pro vaping articles and causes instead of promoting the negative articles that I have seen floating around. Members can we focus on positive articles like this instead of the doom and gloom that I see too much of. Thank you



Do you actually read any of the articles I post?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

then don't link it guys. Has anyone seen the cigarette smoking machine study?

@Alex I probably have and thanks for them this site really has so much information thanks to guys like you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

